
GHEdit: a better way to browse, search and edit GitHub repos - darrinm
https://github.com/spiffcode/ghedit/blob/master/README.md
======
thousandx
This is really cool. This makes it possible to use Visual Studio Code in the
browser, and that means you can use Code on a Chromebook. Perfect for editing
Markdown.

------
labrador
It installed and built on Ubuntu 16/Node6 but I couldn't connect to a
repository

------
RickChen
This is awesome. I can use this to make quick updates to my static sites!

